# Unmanned stations checking IDs?



## Amtrakgirl448 (Jun 30, 2021)

My daughter has waited too long to get an appointment to get her driver's license renewed, and now can't get an appointment before her train travel. Do unmanned stations check for IDs?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 30, 2021)

The unmanned station won’t but the manned train might. Not super common but up to the conductor honestly. Try to have alternative ID, expired ID, receipts for new ID charges, or whatever you can manage.


----------



## daybeers (Jun 30, 2021)

I bet it won't be an issue. I don't think I've been asked for my ID since I was an unaccompanied minor years ago. Even when the AAA discount was around, I was never asked to show my card.

Welcome to AU, by the way! If you have any other questions, just reply here or check out this forum: Amtrak FAQs & First-Time Rider Info the search function is also good.

@Devil's Advocate love your updated location. Must be on one of the sidings CSX has been removing along the Water Level Route


----------



## pennyk (Jun 30, 2021)

I have been asked for my ID by conductors a few times over the years.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 30, 2021)

ID checks are random on the train. Many will tell you that it isn't a problem because they've never been checked. It's a low-likelihood, high consequence risk. As was stated above, having *something* is better than nothing. Whatever she can must to have on hand, just in case...


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jun 30, 2021)

I don't think I've ever been checked, but that's no guarantee. As mentioned, at least an expired id would be better than nothing. And in the highly unlikely event she is checked, I doubt the conductor would think to check the expiration date if the picture and name match. A couple of credit cards and maybe a student id wouldn't hurt.


----------



## daybeers (Jun 30, 2021)

Lots of states have extended expiration dates of licenses, registrations, and permits due to COVID so I'm sure if the ID was checked, it wouldn't be an issue since the photo and name would match.


----------



## Exvalley (Jun 30, 2021)

Believe it or not, TSA is okay with an expired driver's license. Hopefully Amtrak is as well.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 30, 2021)

pennyk said:


> I have been asked for my ID by conductors a few times over the years.


Ditto, depends on the Conductor and the Station Agents!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 30, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> Believe it or not, TSA is okay with an expired driver's license. Hopefully Amtrak is as well.


Nope.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 30, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Nope.
> View attachment 23290


And some TSA agents will let you know if your ID is about to expire.


----------



## Exvalley (Jun 30, 2021)

Crazy that Amtrak is more restrictive than the TSA.


----------



## Cal (Jun 30, 2021)

daybeers said:


> @Devil's Advocate love your updated location. Must be on one of the sidings CSX has been removing along the Water Level Route


I didn't notice, but that is great.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 30, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> Crazy that Amtrak is more restrictive than the TSA.


TSA allowing expired licenses as only been in effect since the start of the pandemic. 





Coronavirus | Transportation Security Administration







www.tsa.gov






*Expired Driver’s License and REAL ID Extension*
If your driver's license or state-issued ID expired on or after March 1, 2020, and you are unable to renew at your state driver’s license agency, you may still use it as acceptable identification at the checkpoint. TSA will accept expired driver’s licenses or state-issued ID a year after expiration. DHS has extended the REAL ID enforcement deadline to May 3, 2023. Learn more about REAL ID on TSA’s REAL ID webpage.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jun 30, 2021)

I don't believe I have ever used an unmanned station. I have been asked to show an ID while on a train. Once by a conductor and once by the Border Patrol.


----------



## Exvalley (Jun 30, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> TSA allowing expired licenses as only been in effect since the start of the pandemic.


That's not quite true. 

Pre-Covid, TSA had this to say: _Whether you’re traveling with an expired license, misplaced your ID, or recently changed your name, you can still fly._

You could still fly as long as the license had expired in the past 12 months. 

Source: Four Tips To Remember When Checking Your ID At Airport Security | Transportation Security Administration

My wife flew with an expired license pre-Covid - so I know first hand that it could be done.

So, yeah. It's insane that Amtrak is more restrictive than the TSA.


----------



## flitcraft (Jul 1, 2021)

My husband lost his wallet on a trip to San Francisco some years back. We came to the airport really early, and were upfront about what had happened. In the end, he was asked a lot of questions--which I suppose they may or may not have tried to check out--examined his used boarding pass from our outgoing flight, where he obviously had his license, and gave him one of those super-enhanced patdowns that leave nothing to the imagination. But he was allowed to fly home in the end without ID. (We actually got his wallet mailed back to us, ID and cards intact! But without a return address, so we couldn't thank the Good Samaritan who went out of their way--and paid postage!--to return the wallet to us. Just goes to show that there are honest, kind people out there!)


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 1, 2021)

They don't generally check ID in stations (New Orleans may be an exception). If they happens, it will be the conductor when your ticket is scanned in.

I've been asked for ID once or twice in many trips. My understanding is there are random ID checks that the system generates and flags them on the conductor's device.


----------



## PVD (Jul 1, 2021)

At some point, we will end the Border Patrol circus. The CBP relies on old court rulings giving them 100 miles, and they cut it very close. Amtrak does not have to permit them to ask for ID, if they didn't, they would only be able to ask you country of origin/citizenship. As a US citizen, I am not required to carry proof of citizenship, but since I am on Amtrak, I am required to have ID. A train that crosses the border, or is near the border, I buy it, but if we are 90 miles away, you are on a fishing expedition trying to justify your jobs and funding.


----------



## flitcraft (Jul 1, 2021)

Needing to show ID isn't the same as needing to show proof of citizenship. Even the enhanced Real ID driver's licenses are available to non US citizens. If you are traveling on a senior fare, the Amtrak website warns the traveler that ID may be checked to confirm eligibility. I have never actually ben asked for ID though, which makes me fear that my face may be enough confirmation of my age.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 1, 2021)

flitcraft said:


> Needing to show ID isn't the same as needing to show proof of citizenship. Even the enhanced Real ID driver's licenses are available to non US citizens. If you are traveling on a senior fare, the Amtrak website warns the traveler that ID may be checked to confirm eligibility. I have never actually ben asked for ID though, which makes me fear that my face may be enough confirmation of my age.


I use the disability discount and will usually verify it when they ask...if I need assistance and I say "Huh?".


----------



## jis (Jul 1, 2021)

In fact, at least one airport security checkpoint has allowed me to fly even when I was unable to present any of their accepted form of Id. As I recall they accepted my Medical Insurance Card, several Credit Cards and my Company Id Card with a photo on it. I had inadvertently packed away the acceptable Id's in checked baggage. I had to go through additional security processing, but it just took an additional 15 minutes, most of which was for a Supervisor to find time to talk to me. Being a member of a Trusted Traveler Program possibly helped, since the boarding pass had that annotated on it.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jul 1, 2021)

Yup. I showed up at SFO once and somehow didn't have my driver's license. It wasn't such a big deal, the check in desk just printed out a special TSA pass and the TSA questioned me politely for a few minutes and then gave me a first class pat down and I was on my way. Found it later in a fold in my suitcase.

To repeat, the odds of anyone on Amtrak asking for an ID are vanishingly small. And if they did, having nearby adults to vouch for you would probably be sufficient. I've never heard any anecdotal stories of someone being denied boarding or tossed off. Especially if you have an expired license.


----------



## Trollopian (Jul 1, 2021)

Does your daughter have a passport? A passport is a useful thing to have, even if you _think_ your international travel days are over, because having more than one government-issued photo ID is valuable backup if one is lost or rejected. Yeah, it's not cheap, currently $110 (without any special or expedited service) for an adult. But it's valid for 10 years. I realize this is not practical advice if your daughter lacks a passport and is traveling imminently, but maybe it'll help others!


----------



## PVD (Jul 1, 2021)

flitcraft said:


> Needing to show ID isn't the same as needing to show proof of citizenship. Even the enhanced Real ID driver's licenses are available to non US citizens. If you are traveling on a senior fare, the Amtrak website warns the traveler that ID may be checked to confirm eligibility. I have never actually ben asked for ID though, which makes me fear that my face may be enough confirmation of my age.


There is a major difference between Real ID and Enhanced. Certain States (mine included) issue something called an Enhanced Drivers License, and it is available only to a US citizen. It can be used at a land or sea entry between US and Canada, or a sea entry in many Caribbean countries. Like a Real ID it can be used for domestic air travel but international still requires a passport. Real and enhanced are 2 different animals, Real does not require citizenship.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 1, 2021)

flitcraft said:


> My husband lost his wallet on a trip to San Francisco some years back. We came to the airport really early, and were upfront about what had happened. In the end, he was asked a lot of questions--which I suppose they may or may not have tried to check out--examined his used boarding pass from our outgoing flight, where he obviously had his license, and gave him one of those super-enhanced patdowns that leave nothing to the imagination. But he was allowed to fly home in the end without ID. (We actually got his wallet mailed back to us, ID and cards intact! But without a return address, so we couldn't thank the Good Samaritan who went out of their way--and paid postage!--to return the wallet to us. Just goes to show that there are honest, kind people out there!)


I left my wallet on a bench at LAX while rearranging things waiting for a shuttle after a transpacific flight. I realized what happened soon after boarding but by the time I could return a few minutes later the bench was empty. I figured it was gone for good but I decided to ask where it might go if someone had reported it. I made some calls and thankfully someone had dropped it off at a nearby police station. I caught a cab over and the staff had the name and address of the kind person who handed it in. When I got home I sent them a thank you note along with a collection of handmade treats from a boutique chocolatier. I still had to go through the groping and luggage inspection after an S4 was added to my PNR when I asked about lost identification but at least I was on my way again!


----------



## jis (Jul 1, 2021)

Trollopian said:


> Does your daughter have a passport? A passport is a useful thing to have, even if you _think_ your international travel days are over, because having more than one government-issued photo ID is valuable backup if one is lost or rejected. Yeah, it's not cheap, currently $110 (without any special or expedited service) for an adult. But it's valid for 10 years. I realize this is not practical advice if your daughter lacks a passport and is traveling imminently, but maybe it'll help others!


Just for use as Id and Proof of Citizenship, a Passport Card is more convenient than a full Passport, and is much cheaper to get. You do not need to get a Passport Book unless you need it for foreign travel.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jul 1, 2021)

I have adult friends that for their own reasons refuse to get a passport. Their loss!


----------



## jis (Jul 1, 2021)

Brian Battuello said:


> I have adult friends that for their own reasons refuse to get a passport. Their loss!


Depending on various factors, some people have much less of a need to be able to prove their citizenship than others. For those that need to be able to prove their citizenship to various officials a Passport Book or a Passport Card or an Enhanced Driver's License is convenient. To the others who can get a pass in such checks, it is possibly superfluous.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm just thinking of my otherwise sophisticated NYC friend that has never had anything other than a DMV id card (not drivers license). He uses it to get wine and fly domestically. He says he sees no reason to ever leave the country. To each his own...


----------



## PVD (Jul 1, 2021)

NYS will issue an "enhanced" non driver id which functions the same way as an EDL or Passport Card as far as land and sea border crossing is considered. My parents had DMV ID, they did not drive. But they had regular passport books for international air travel. If you have an EDL or or EID a passport card is a waste, it costs more than changing regular or Real to Enhanced, and has no added benefit. But last time I looked, only 5 states had them.


----------



## jis (Jul 1, 2021)

Brian Battuello said:


> I'm just thinking of my otherwise sophisticated NYC friend that has never had anything other than a DMV id card (not drivers license). He uses it to get wine and fly domestically. He says he sees no reason to ever leave the country. To each his own...


I presume he carries the appropriate credentials in the way of his skin color perhaps? 


PVD said:


> NYS will issue an "enhanced" non driver id which functions the same way as an EDL or Passport Card as far as land and sea border crossing is considered. My parents had DMV ID, they did not drive. But they had regular passport books for international air travel. If you have an EDL or or EID a passport card is a waste, it costs more than changing regular or Real to Enhanced, and has no added benefit. But last time I looked, only 5 states had them.


True. But as you say, most states do not do EDL or EID and most don't have any plans to do them either.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 1, 2021)

jis said:


> I presume he carries the appropriate credentials in the way of his skin color perhaps?
> 
> True. But as you say, most states do not do EDL or EID and most don;t have any plans to do them either.


Yeah, just Washington, New York, Michigan, Minnesota and Vermont do EDL/EID, all on the Canadian border where it makes sense to have an easy id for border crossing.

BTW, Washington's regular driver's license isn't a Real ID and won't be. Only a Washington EDL qualifies as Real ID.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 1, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> Yeah, just Washington, New York, Michigan, Minnesota and Vermont do EDL/EID, all on the Canadian border where it makes sense to have an easy id for border crossing.
> 
> BTW, Washington's regular driver's license isn't a Real ID and won't be. Only a Washington EDL qualifies as Real ID.


Texas now requires All DLs to be "Certified" Real IDs, which means only US Citizens can get a Valid Texas DL that will now have a Gold Star embedded on the License.

Whether or not these are good for Mexico and Canada( when the Border reopens??)Land Crossings remains to be seen???!!!


----------



## jis (Jul 1, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Texas now requires All DLs to be "Certified" Real IDs, which means only US Citizens can get a Valid Texas DL that will now have a Gold Star embedded on the License.


That is quite unlikely to be true unless they expect the armies of Green Card holders and H-1B techie non-immigrants in Austin, Houston and Dallas and all those F-1 students in Universities, to stop driving legally. I know Texas is stupid, but it is not that stupid when it comes to attracting and keeping technology companies and airlines head quartered there.


> Whether or not these are good for Mexico and Canada( when the Border reopens??)Land Crossings remains to be seen???!!!


Real ID DLs are not Enhanced DLs.


----------



## PVD (Jul 1, 2021)

Texas doesn't make it clear without digging,, but any permanent lawful legal resident can get a Real compliant DL. But the ID requirements for Real an Enhanced diverge, only a citizen can have EDL, so no, not good for the border. Temp or visitors classed licenses are available for people on date limited visas or permissions (like students)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 1, 2021)

jis said:


> That is quite unlikely to be true unless they expect the armies of Green Card holders and Hi1B techie non-immigrants in Austin, Houston and Dallas to stop driving legally. I know Texas is stupid, but it is not that stupid when it comes to attracting and keeping technology companies and airlines head quartered there.
> 
> Real ID DLs are not not necessarily Enhanced DLs.


My bad, as PVD said, you have to research hard to find out the legal technicalities, so any "Legal" resident can get a " Real Texas DL, but it's Texas as jis said!


----------



## jis (Jul 1, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> My bad, as PVD said, you have to research hard to find out the legal technicalities, so any "Legal" resident can get a " Real Texas DL", which really makes no sense, but it's Texas!


But being a legal resident is a requirement in general for getting a RealId. It has nothing specifically to do with Texas. It is as spelled out by DHS.


> To *apply for* a *REAL ID* driver license or *identification* card, *you* need to provide: Proof of *identity* such as an original or certified copy of a U.S. birth certificate, U.S.*passport*, employment authorization, permanent resident card, or foreign *passport* with an approved form 1-94.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 1, 2021)

jis said:


> But being a legal resident is a requirement in general for getting a RealId. It has nothing specifically to do with Texas. It is as spelled out by DHS.


Got it, Thanks, but as you said it's Texas, so playing to the Yahoo's is what's happening since all our State Politicians are up for Reelection in 2022!


----------



## jis (Jul 1, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Got it, Thanks, but as you said it's Texas, so playing to the Yahoo's is what's happening since all our State Politicians are up for Reelection in 2022!


Abbott may be posturing to his cheering section but Texas is not doing anything beyond what is required of them for issuing RealId DLs. Of course, it being Texas, some of the bureaucrats may be misbehaving with those that they think are "undesirable" irrespective of their legal or citizen status. That is not unheard of in Texas. RealId or not.


PVD said:


> Temp or visitors classed licenses are available for people on date limited visas or permissions (like students)


Students (F-1) are really no different from non-immigrant employees (H-1 various). Their I-94s are endorsed differently. F-1 do not have work permit, H-1xs usually do. Dates on the Visa are not really relevant. 

Visas are documents for crossing the border. Once you are in the US you carry a status on your I-94. This may be limited to a specific time, or to a specific employer, or can have the odd endorsement called "Duration of Status" which sounds circular. I don't know if they still do this. Afterall I have not been a non-resident for 37 years! I have been a citizen for the last 32 of those.

When I came to the US my F-1 Visa was valid for two years for Multiple Entry. As long as I did not leave the US and stayed at the same school I did not need to get my I-94 endorsed further as it said "Duration of Status". I actually did leave the country several times, and when I did so after the two year validity of the Visa had expired I had to haul myself over to the Delhi Consular Office and get me another Visa using another I-20. But once I was back in the US, again the period of valdity of the Visa became irrelevant. I could stay as long as I maintained my status as documented on the I-94.


----------



## flitcraft (Jul 1, 2021)

Things may have changed in the last couple of years, but when my-then non-US citizen husband applied for Global Entry, he got it with green card status. He's since become a citizen, so renewal shouldn't be a problem, if they no longer allow non-citizens GE.status. I do have a Real ID compliant Washington driver's license, but stupidly have not applied for Nexus--which lets you skip the long line at the Canadian border. Of course, we can't get across the Canadian border now anyway, so it's rather academic, but I should have applied for Nexus instead of Global Entry in the first place.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jul 1, 2021)

I remembered reading an article in the Washington Post a few years back where a reporter describes her experiences having to travel after leaving her purse (with all of her ID) in the cab that took her to the airport. Fortunately, she had her cellphone in hand, and even more fortunately, she had taken the precaution of previously taking pictures of all her ID and storing them on the phone. I think she had some complications, but she was able to make her flight, though I suppose she had a lot of work calling all of her credit card companies to cancel her cards. I don't recall reading how she took care of her finances without a purse or valid credit cards, though. 

From this, I would strongly recommend taking a photo (with your phone camera) of at least your driver's license, probably some other stuff would be helpful, too.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 1, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I remembered reading an article in the Washington Post a few years back where a reporter describes her experiences having to travel after leaving her purse (with all of her ID) in the cab that took her to the airport. Fortunately, she had her cellphone in hand, and even more fortunately, she had taken the precaution of previously taking pictures of all her ID and storing them on the phone. I think she had some complications, but she was able to make her flight, though I suppose she had a lot of work calling all of her credit card companies to cancel her cards. I don't recall reading how she took care of her finances without a purse or valid credit cards, though.
> 
> From this, I would strongly recommend taking a photo (with your phone camera) of at least your driver's license, probably some other stuff would be helpful, too.


Or don't carry such items in a Purse or your Pocket, especially where Pick Pockets are known to work!

As much fun as we pick @ Fanny Packs, Valuable Pouches or Belts, they make sense when Traveling!


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 1, 2021)

Global Entry privileges are available to citizens many countries. South Korea, Japan, Australia, Canada and Great Britain I know of right off the top of my head, just as Americans can apply for similar trusted traveler programs in many of those countries recipricolly.

Back to Real ID. Washington refused to limit DL issuance only to lawful residents, which DHS objected to (as documented by jis in post #38). You have to prove residency to get a regular Washington DL (utility bill, lease, etc), but you don't have to prove legal status. DHS and Washington ultimately came to agreement on the licenses by Washington adding the words "Federal Limits Apply" to the front of the regular license to ensure it would be clear that they are not "Real ID".

I just have a regular license, I have a NEXUS card and a passport, either of which is good to get through TSA once the Real ID restrictions come into effect.

At least part of the reasoning was that the undocumented were going to drive anyway, and it was better to have them licensed and therefore insurable.


----------



## PVD (Jul 1, 2021)

Some states used Real ID requirements to engage in political statements about immigration, others chose not to. NY will issue a drivers license that is not Real ID compliant as well as Real and Enhanced.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 1, 2021)

Washington just has not-Real ID and Enhanced.


----------



## PVD (Jul 1, 2021)

A Washington resident who would be eligible under DHS standards to receive a real ID will have to carry the same documentation that would make them eligible in most cases for a real ID DL. They are just trying to avoid the political posturing.All they accomplish is inconveniencing large numbers of residents.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 1, 2021)

There have been news stories about it on and off for years. Despite the coverage, I still think a lot of people are going to get caught short at TSA when they finally start enforcing it (now May 2023).

I was surprised when the settlement reached with DHS after years of struggle was to print "Federal Limits Apply" on the license.

Oh, well, doesn't affect me, I usually use my NEXUS card at TSA anyway, and most people I know got EDLs.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 2, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> There have been news stories about it on and off for years. Despite the coverage, I still think a lot of people are going to get caught short at TSA when they finally start enforcing it (now May 2023).
> 
> I was surprised when the settlement reached with DHS after years of struggle was to print "Federal Limits Apply" on the license.
> 
> Oh, well, doesn't affect me, I usually use my NEXUS card at TSA anyway, and most people I know got EDLs.


I need to renew my Passport( it expires in October) even if I won't be leaving the Country till 2022!) since by next year there will be a backlog @ Passport Offices as people resume International Travel( mine will be mostly to Canada and Mexico now!)


----------



## jis (Jul 2, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> Global Entry privileges are available to citizens many countries. South Korea, Japan, Australia, Canada and Great Britain I know of right off the top of my head, just as Americans can apply for similar trusted traveler programs in many of those countries recipricolly.


In addition to Citizens of the USA and lawful Permanent Residents of the USA, Citizens of the following countries can participate in the Global Entry program

Citizens of Argentina
Citizens of India
Citizens of Colombia
Citizens of United Kingdom
Citizens of Germany
Citizens of Panama
Citizens of Singapore
Citizens of South Korea
Citizens of Switzerland
Citizens of Taiwan
Mexican nationals
Quite an eclectic list I might add....



PVD said:


> Texas doesn't make it clear without digging,, but any *permanent *lawful legal resident can get a Real compliant DL. But the ID requirements for Real an Enhanced diverge, only a citizen can have EDL, so no, not good for the border. Temp or visitors classed licenses are available for people on date limited visas or permissions (like students)


I suspect the resident does not have to be permanent, in the sense that I am sure non-immigrant legal status holders, who are anything but permanent, can get a Real ID Licence if the DHS rules are followed. They could be time limited to their legal status. In short anyone that can get a license legally today can get a RealId License if they can establish their legal residency status.


----------



## PVD (Jul 2, 2021)

In Texas, the DMV doesn't issue driver's licenses, Public Safety does. I should add that refugees and those granted permanent asylum also fall under that category. The limited term would be real ID compliant, would be Real ID compliant, but is subject to the DHS date range.
Immigration Status (texas.gov) 1) It's Texas 2) If that doesn't quite make sense, see #1


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 2, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> I need to renew my Passport( it expires in October) even if I won't be leaving the Country till 2022!) since by next year there will be a backlog @ Passport Offices as people resume International Travel( mine will be mostly to Canada and Mexico now!)


There is already a huge backlog.

My passport also expires in October and I sent it in for routine processing renewal the first week of May.

I sent it two day Priority Mail with signature receipt so I know when they received it.

It sat in their mailroom for nearly 6 weeks before it finally showed up as "In Process" with a received date of 6/16. Processing time is now 12 weeks. I pretty much now expect to have my new one in September, having applied for my renewal in early May.

Allow for 18 weeks at minimum for passport application, including the 6 weeks sitting in their mailroom that the State Department disingenuously calls "mailing time". My advice is just renew it since you have lots of time for it to sit at the State Department for months now.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 2, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> There is already a huge backlog.
> 
> My passport also expires in October and I sent it in for routine processing renewal the first week of May.
> 
> ...


Thanks! The State Dept is on a par with the IRS and VA when it comes to Client Services!


----------



## MARC Rider (Jul 2, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Thanks! The State Dept is on a par with the IRS and VA when it comes to Client Services!


Hey, let's not forget the Social Security Administration and the Maryland Motor Vehicle Administration!


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jul 3, 2021)

Whenever I or someone in my family renews a passport, we always pay for the expedited processing. Not a huge amount but we've always received it in less than two weeks. Haven't done it recently, so don't know how it is these days. I certainly would reapply a few months ahead (and some countries require six months validity remaining anyway). 

I had an interesting good experience once. I was living in Stamford, CT and I got a call from the passport office that there was a technical problem with my reapplication. Something the post office didn't do right. The very nice agent invited me to come to Norwalk, CT, where they happened to have a sekrit "one hour" passport office that for a normally huge fee would make and give you your passport literally on the spot. The guy met us, showed us how they made passports, and made ours while we watched. The waiting room was full of a combination of business people and families with severe emergencies that needed to travel that day. I had no idea it was even an option.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 3, 2021)

I did the expedited mail-in service the first time and it still took forever. They eventually agreed to refund my expedite fee since it was so far beyond the longest estimate but even that took another six or seven months. After that I’ve always done the same-day passport service.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jul 3, 2021)

Had no idea it was *that* bad out there. Checking expiration dates...


----------



## PVD (Jul 3, 2021)

Brian Battuello said:


> Whenever I or someone in my family renews a passport, we always pay for the expedited processing. Not a huge amount but we've always received it in less than two weeks. Haven't done it recently, so don't know how it is these days. I certainly would reapply a few months ahead (and some countries require six months validity remaining anyway).
> 
> I had an interesting good experience once. I was living in Stamford, CT and I got a call from the passport office that there was a technical problem with my reapplication. Something the post office didn't do right. The very nice agent invited me to come to Norwalk, CT, where they happened to have a sekrit "one hour" passport office that for a normally huge fee would make and give you your passport literally on the spot. The guy met us, showed us how they made passports, and made ours while we watched. The waiting room was full of a combination of business people and families with severe emergencies that needed to travel that day. I had no idea it was even an option.


Life or death or immediate need services have made it to the Passport landing page, and are not so secret anymore...


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jul 3, 2021)

This was a long time ago, and I think you had to search around a bit to find the same day service. I don't think they wanted people with more money than planning overwhelming the system. But always good to know it is an option. And I'm old enough that this may have been pre-web.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 3, 2021)

Brian Battuello said:


> Whenever I or someone in my family renews a passport, we always pay for the expedited processing. Not a huge amount but we've always received it in less than two weeks. Haven't done it recently, so don't know how it is these days.


12 weeks these days expedited:





Note the disingenuous "6 weeks mailing" is actually 6 weeks sitting in their mailroom before they get around to opening it.





Processing Times for U.S. Passports


Learn how long it will take to get your U.S. passport.




travel.state.gov


----------



## Trollopian (Jul 3, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> There is already a huge backlog.
> 
> My passport also expires in October and I sent it in for routine processing renewal the first week of May.
> 
> ...





Bob Dylan said:


> I need to renew my Passport( it expires in October) even if I won't be leaving the Country till 2022!) since by next year there will be a backlog @ Passport Offices as people resume International Travel( mine will be mostly to Canada and Mexico now!)



To Bob Dylan, Zephyr, and others who've been spurred by this thread to check their passport expiration date:

Technically, a passport should be valid for six months after you leave the U.S. "As a general rule, passports must be valid for six months beyond the date the traveler will exit the United States, however, the U.S. has signed agreements with a number of countries to waive this requirement." See CBP Customer Service. Yeah, the list of countries includes most that you'd actually want to visit (and some that you wouldn't). Still, if your passport expires in less than six months, it's best to renew it now.

The requirement to mail in your old passport and be at the mercy of State Department processing times irks me. Freedom of movement is one of our rights. You're surrendering it for an indeterminate period. And there are perfectly good reasons why you might need to travel internationally on short notice, not just to flee prosecution. Maybe you have a job that requires overseas travel. Maybe you have an ill parent who lives overseas. Heck, maybe you've earned a vacation. The government should figure out a way to renew passports without confiscating the old one for weeks or months.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 3, 2021)

Trollopian said:


> To Bob Dylan, Zephyr, and others who've been spurred by this thread to check their passport expiration date:
> 
> Technically, a passport should be valid for six months after you leave the U.S. "As a general rule, passports must be valid for six months beyond the date the traveler will exit the United States, however, the U.S. has signed agreements with a number of countries to waive this requirement." See CBP Customer Service. Yeah, the list of countries includes most that you'd actually want to visit (and some that you wouldn't). Still, if your passport expires in less than six months, it's best to renew it now.
> 
> The requirement to mail in your old passport and be at the mercy of State Department processing times irks me. Freedom of movement is one of our rights. You're surrendering it for an indeterminate period. And there are perfectly good reasons why you might need to travel internationally on short notice, not just to flee prosecution. Maybe you have a job that requires overseas travel. Maybe you have an ill parent who lives overseas. Heck, maybe you've earned a vacation. The government should figure out a way to renew passports without confiscating the old one for weeks or months.


True this! It makes no sense to send in the Old one, and then get it back Weeks, or Months Later, when you're already in the System as a US Citizen with a Valid Passport!


----------



## jis (Jul 3, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> True this! It makes no sense to send in the Old one, and then get it back Weeks, or Months Later, when you're already in the System as a US Citizen with a Valid Passport!


Goes to show that they don't really trust their own system  Actually, I think it is to make sure that the old Passport is physically marked as cancelled. But the whole goddamned thing should not take several months, when India can do it in a couple of weeks.

At one time the US was held up as an example of efficiency. Now it is held up more often as an example of inefficiency, perhaps just after Russia! Sad!


----------



## PVD (Jul 3, 2021)

It is not an excuse for the ineptitude of the system, but Constitutionally guaranteed Freedom of Movement does not apply to travel outside of the border.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jul 3, 2021)

As anyone reentering the US knows…


----------



## caravanman (Jul 3, 2021)

Here in the UK, we can buy train tickets with cash, no name or ID needed. What is the big thing about ID on Amtrak? 
Refusing to accept an expired photo ID as ID seems just plain bonkers, what's the rational for that?


----------



## railiner (Jul 3, 2021)

caravanman said:


> Here in the UK, we can buy train tickets with cash, no name or ID needed. What is the big thing about ID on Amtrak?
> Refusing to accept an expired photo ID as ID seems just plain bonkers, what's the rational for that?


Some would call it "security theater", as a remnant of 9-11....


----------



## PVD (Jul 3, 2021)

Not sure there is one, recently expired ID is not unreasonable, if there is a problem, they know who needs to be accounted for. Commuter/regional trains only require ID for special cases (like reduced fares for srs)


----------



## railiner (Jul 3, 2021)

Others might think it was to prevent you from selling your non refundable ticket, that you otherwise could not use...


----------



## caravanman (Jul 4, 2021)

railiner said:


> Others might think it was to prevent you from selling your non refundable ticket, that you otherwise could not use...



What actual harm would be caused letting someone else use your paid for ticket? Amtrak have not lost anything? There must be some actual American reason for the ID song and dance?


----------



## jis (Jul 4, 2021)

caravanman said:


> What actual harm would be caused letting someone else use your paid for ticket? Amtrak have not lost anything? There must be some actual American reason for the ID song and dance?


They would potentially lose an additional ticket sale. That is pretty easy to see. And if the original ticket was non refundable, they get to pocket that fare irrespective of whether someone ever travels using that money in voucher or whatever.

The Id thing BTW is primarily due to a deal Amtrak struck with the TSA to keep VIPER teams off the trains and stations. They were becoming quite a nuisance as I recall, and there was a bit of an uproar about them even on this forum. At that time most seemed to agree that random Id check was a small price to pay to avoid pat downs and sniffing dogs and the works. As I understand it, the ticket scanning iPhone App has a feature that pops up a random "Check Id" to be followed by the Conductor.


----------



## caravanman (Jul 4, 2021)

jis said:


> They would potentially lose an additional ticket sale. That is pretty easy to see.


Yes of course, that is very obvious... But is losing one seat sale a worthwhile reason for all the ID rigmarole? Not heard of viper teams, we don't get any pat downs, never seen a sniffer dog on or around a train this side of the pond. Still, if it works well for you guys to carry ID in the "land of the free" that's all rhat matters.


----------



## jis (Jul 4, 2021)

caravanman said:


> Yes of course, that is very obvious... But is losing one seat sale a worthwhile reason for all the ID rigmarole? Not heard of viper teams, we don't get any pat downs, never seen a sniffer dog on or around a train this side of the pond. Still, if it works well for you guys to carry ID in the "land of the free" that's all rhat matters.


I suppose you got the obligatory cheap shot at the US bit off your chest for a while eh?


----------



## caravanman (Jul 4, 2021)

jis said:


> I suppose you got the obligatory cheap shot at the US bit off your chest for a while eh?


The ID / Security situation in the US is strange to most English folk, more of a US "own goal" than any cheap shot from me.


----------



## jis (Jul 4, 2021)

caravanman said:


> The ID / Security situation in the US is strange to most English folk, more of a US "own goal" than any cheap shot from me.


Both the US and the UK are experts at doing "own goals" for a while now. So there is nothing new about that one either side of the pond  As you can see, I do take cheap shots at both and almost anything else from time to time too. 

I hope you are not taking all this too seriously since mostly I am pulling your leg. If you are, I do apologize for my impertinence.


----------

